# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه برای 1401

## Reyhaneh_k_1382

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
من یازدهمم و تیر 1401 کنکور تجربی دارم دهم رو نسبتا خوب خوندم ولی یازدهم واقعا افتضااااح
میخوام از اول تیر قوی استارت بزنم، حالا موندم که چیارو تابستون بخونم؟ چیارو در طول سال تحصیلی دوازدهم بخونم؟ توی دوران جمع بندی عید چیکار کنم و.... 
اینم بگم که من به شدت کارام رو با برنامه ریزی انجام میدم برای همین میخوام از همین العان یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودم درست کنم و باهاش برم جلو... 
خلاصه ازتون میخوام که اگه برنامه ای رو میدونین که میتونه بهم کمک کنه لطفا کامل برام شرح بدین... 
با تشکر ❤️������

----------


## absolute_0

سلام دوست عزیز امیدوارم حالت عالی باشه
منم کنکوری 1401 تجربی هستم و خودمم قصد ریختن یه برنامه برای ادامه سال و کنکور دارم البته از هفته بعد تا اواخر خرداد هم درگیر امتحانای ترمم
حالا منم یه طرح کلی از برنامه تابستون که توی ذهنم هست میگم(لازم به ذکره که هر دو سال دهم و یازدهم رو خوب خوندم البته یه سری ناقصی دارم به خصوص سال دهم)
به شخصه برای درسایی مثل ریاضی خب جمع بندی دو سال راحته چون درسا به شدت به هم مربوطن و مکمل همن البته نباید از هیچیش گذشت. البته دوره خیلی وقت گیری نداره به خصوص اگه پایه قوی داشته باشی من خودم شاید برم سراغ منبع دوم مثل ایکیو و البته دوره خلاصه یازدهم ولی تو دهم نیاز به مطالعه بیشتر دارم
فیزیک هم که همون درس به درس باید برم جلو چون انچنان ربطی به هم ندارن و البته تلاشم اینه چندتا درسو کلکشو تو همین امتحان ترما بکنم بعدشم تا همون مهر بقیه تموم بشه
اما دو درس اخر تخصصی که زیست وشیمی هستن یه مقدار پیچیده ترن به خصوص برای من شیمی چون دروس نخونده زیاد دارم به خصوص دهم اما زیست خوبه و یازدهم رو کامل خوندم اما خب بالاخره دوره میخواد ولی تو دهم خیلی وضع جالبی ندارم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
البته اینم بگم که منتظر برنامه تابستانی مدرسه هم هستم تا شاید برنامه رو بر پایه اون بچینم
حالا امیدوارم دوستانی که میتونن راهنمایی کنن نظرشونو بدن  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## absolute_0

سلامی دوباره
یه سوالم راجب ازمونای ازمایشی داشتم مثل قلمچی و گزینه 2 و...
اینکه ایا توسط کسایی که تو این ازمونا شرکت میکنن پیشنهاد میشه؟ مخصوصا با این وضع انلاین بودن که کارو سخت میکنه
چون امسال مدرسه خودمون به جاش گزینه 2 ثبت نام کرد که اونم ازمون خیلی خوبی بود اما جامعه اماری خیلی کمی داشت مثلا بین 5000 نفر تا 8000 نفر متغیر بود و با اینکه نتایج خیلی خوبی داشتم توش مثلا حتی این ازمون اخری رو چهارم کشور شدم اما بازم شک دارم به سطح خودم
برا دوازدهم هم که انگار میخوان دوباره غیر قلمچی ثبت نام کنن چون میگن که تقلب و .. توش زیاده
نظر شما دوستان چیه؟

----------


## high-flown

خرداد وتیرورومباحث مشکل دارکارکن
وبقیش برنامه قلمچی
موفق باشی.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> من یازدهمم و تیر 1401 کنکور تجربی دارم دهم رو نسبتا خوب خوندم ولی یازدهم واقعا افتضااااح
> میخوام از اول تیر قوی استارت بزنم، حالا موندم که چیارو تابستون بخونم؟ چیارو در طول سال تحصیلی دوازدهم بخونم؟ توی دوران جمع بندی عید چیکار کنم و.... 
> اینم بگم که من به شدت کارام رو با برنامه ریزی انجام میدم برای همین میخوام از همین العان یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودم درست کنم و باهاش برم جلو... 
> خلاصه ازتون میخوام که اگه برنامه ای رو میدونین که میتونه بهم کمک کنه لطفا کامل برام شرح بدین... 
> با تشکر ❤️������


چرا از تیر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> من یازدهمم و تیر 1401 کنکور تجربی دارم دهم رو نسبتا خوب خوندم ولی یازدهم واقعا افتضااااح
> میخوام از اول تیر قوی استارت بزنم، حالا موندم که چیارو تابستون بخونم؟ چیارو در طول سال تحصیلی دوازدهم بخونم؟ توی دوران جمع بندی عید چیکار کنم و.... 
> اینم بگم که من به شدت کارام رو با برنامه ریزی انجام میدم برای همین میخوام از همین العان یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودم درست کنم و باهاش برم جلو... 
> خلاصه ازتون میخوام که اگه برنامه ای رو میدونین که میتونه بهم کمک کنه لطفا کامل برام شرح بدین... 
> با تشکر ❤️������


اصلن برنامه طولانی مدت واسه خودت نریز
دوران کنکور مهمتر از اینه که بخوای چنین ریسک وحشتناکی بکنی
وقتی میخوای برنامه این مدلی بنویسی باید 1000 تا فاکتور مثل پوشش مباحث , مرور مناسب , پیشروی نسبت به سختی هر مبحث (که چون دوازدهم نخوندی هیچ دیدگاهی نسبت به سختی مباحث نداری) , آزمون و تست و ... رو در نظر بگیری
همه این فاکتور ها توی برنامه قلمچی تا حد خوبی رعایت شده . پس تمرکزتو توی تابستون فقط بذار روی روش های مطالعه ات نه برنامه ات ...

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام.
منم کنکوریه ۱۴۰۱ هستمو دهمو یازدهمو صفر صفرم 
برناممو از یکم خرداد شروع میکنم میخوام دهمو یازدهمو همراه کتابای تست بطور کامل تموم کنم :Yahoo (1): 
دوازدهمم که شروع بشه کنارش دوباره اینارو دوره میکنم

----------


## nopexil

سلام اینم برنامه تابستون ما و قلمچی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Reyhaneh_k_1382

> چرا از تیر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


چون پایم واقعا ضعیفه میخوام از تیر تا شهریور کامل دهم و یازدهم و بخونم و جمع کنم

----------


## Reyhaneh_k_1382

> اصلن برنامه طولانی مدت واسه خودت نریز
> دوران کنکور مهمتر از اینه که بخوای چنین ریسک وحشتناکی بکنی
> وقتی میخوای برنامه این مدلی بنویسی باید 1000 تا فاکتور مثل پوشش مباحث , مرور مناسب , پیشروی نسبت به سختی هر مبحث (که چون دوازدهم نخوندی هیچ دیدگاهی نسبت به سختی مباحث نداری) , آزمون و تست و ... رو در نظر بگیری
> همه این فاکتور ها توی برنامه قلمچی تا حد خوبی رعایت شده . پس تمرکزتو توی تابستون فقط بذار روی روش های مطالعه ات نه برنامه ات ...


ممنون❤️

----------


## Reyhaneh_k_1382

عزیزان اگه میشه اینم جواب بدین❤️
به نظرتون این روش خوبه یا نه...
 من برای هر درسِ هر پایه یک منبع (مثلا زیست دهم و و یازدهم خیلی سبز) و برای کنکور یک کتاب جامع بگیرم (مثلا زیست جامع خیلی سبز) بگیرم و بعد عید هم یک منبع جمع بندی بگیرم بسه؟

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

دوستان من به دلایلی از الان پشت کنکوری 1401 ام 
ولی این دلیل نمیشه ک برای کنکور 1400 تلاش نکنم بنظرتون برای دروس اختصاصی تو این مدت کدوم مباحثو بخونم ؟
میخوام یه رتبه نرمال بیال بیارم این کنکور ک موقتا دهن یه سریا رو ببندم 
صفر نیستم ولی شما فکر کنید صفرم 
برا درس فیزیک و شیمی و  بنظرتون کدوم فصلا رو بخونم ؟
فیزیک یازدهم ازش فقط میشه فصل مغناطیسشو خوند؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> چون پایم واقعا ضعیفه میخوام از تیر تا شهریور کامل دهم و یازدهم و بخونم و جمع کنم


*خوب از همین الآن شروع کن دهم و یازدهم رو خوندن چرا نقد رو ول میکنی میچسبی به نسیه؟؟ 60 روزه میتونی کل اختصاصی دهم رو ببندی از الان تا تیر ماه بعدشم یازدهم رو میشینی میخونی وقت هم اضافه آوردی نا خنکی به نیم سال اول دوزادهم هم میزنی تا شهریور*

----------


## Reyhaneh_k_1382

> *خوب از همین الآن شروع کن دهم و یازدهم رو خوندن چرا نقد رو ول میکنی میچسبی به نسیه؟؟ 60 روزه میتونی کل اختصاصی دهم رو ببندی از الان تا تیر ماه بعدشم یازدهم رو میشینی میخونی وقت هم اضافه آوردی نا خنکی به نیم سال اول دوزادهم هم میزنی تا شهریور*


امتحانای نوبت دوم و فعلا میخوام خوب بدم نمیتونم برا کنکور بخونم

----------


## _Joseph_

> امتحانای نوبت دوم و فعلا میخوام خوب بدم نمیتونم برا کنکور بخونم ������������


* اولین و رایج ترین اشتباه یک کنکوری صفر کیلومتر دقیقا این حرف هست که امتحان تشریحی با کنکور متفاو.ت هست و ...*

----------


## mat04

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> من یازدهمم و تیر 1401 کنکور تجربی دارم دهم رو نسبتا خوب خوندم ولی یازدهم واقعا افتضااااح
> میخوام از اول تیر قوی استارت بزنم، حالا موندم که چیارو تابستون بخونم؟ چیارو در طول سال تحصیلی دوازدهم بخونم؟ توی دوران جمع بندی عید چیکار کنم و.... 
> اینم بگم که من به شدت کارام رو با برنامه ریزی انجام میدم برای همین میخوام از همین العان یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودم درست کنم و باهاش برم جلو... 
> خلاصه ازتون میخوام که اگه برنامه ای رو میدونین که میتونه بهم کمک کنه لطفا کامل برام شرح بدین... 
> با تشکر ❤️������


سلام 
منم 1401 ریاضی هستم فقط نصف دهم رو بدون تست خوندم ولی یازدهم تقریبا کاملم 
برنامه ام اینه که تا 18 تیر (48 روز زمان) که آزمون کل پایه قلمچیه دهم رو تموم کنم ویازدهم رو مرور بعدشم برای هر آزمون مرور پایه داشته باشم + پیشروی دوازدهم .

----------


## mat04

> عزیزان اگه میشه اینم جواب بدین❤️
> به نظرتون این روش خوبه یا نه...
>  من برای هر درسِ هر پایه یک منبع (مثلا زیست دهم و و یازدهم خیلی سبز) و برای کنکور یک کتاب جامع بگیرم (مثلا زیست جامع خیلی سبز) بگیرم و بعد عید هم یک منبع جمع بندی بگیرم بسه؟


سلام بنظرم برای هر پایه یک منبع اول + منبع آزمونی بگیری بهتره 
برای جمع بندی هم بنظرم تست نشاندار و خلاصه نویسی بهتره

----------


## mat04

> سلامی دوباره
> یه سوالم راجب ازمونای ازمایشی داشتم مثل قلمچی و گزینه 2 و...
> اینکه ایا توسط کسایی که تو این ازمونا شرکت میکنن پیشنهاد میشه؟ مخصوصا با این وضع انلاین بودن که کارو سخت میکنه
> چون امسال مدرسه خودمون به جاش گزینه 2 ثبت نام کرد که اونم ازمون خیلی خوبی بود اما جامعه اماری خیلی کمی داشت مثلا بین 5000 نفر تا 8000 نفر متغیر بود و با اینکه نتایج خیلی خوبی داشتم توش مثلا حتی این ازمون اخری رو چهارم کشور شدم اما بازم شک دارم به سطح خودم
> برا دوازدهم هم که انگار میخوان دوباره غیر قلمچی ثبت نام کنن چون میگن که تقلب و .. توش زیاده
> نظر شما دوستان چیه؟


سلام 
 کلا انتخاب بین قلمچی و گزینه دو و گاج روی نتیجه شاید 5 درصد واریانس داشته باشه 
اگر برنامه مدرسه با گزینه دو هست و نتیجه هم گرفتی پس گزینه دو رو انتخاب کن . هدف از ازمون فهمیدن اشتباهات و درست کردن شون هست

----------


## indomitable

> سلام 
>  کلا انتخاب بین قلمچی و گزینه دو و گاج روی نتیجه شاید 5 درصد واریانس داشته باشه 
> اگر برنامه مدرسه با گزینه دو هست و نتیجه هم گرفتی پس گزینه دو رو انتخاب کن . هدف از ازمون فهمیدن اشتباهات و درست کردن شون هست


قلم چی رو هم میتونه پرینت بگیره خودش تو خونه بزنه...

----------


## indomitable

> امتحانای نوبت دوم و فعلا میخوام خوب بدم نمیتونم برا کنکور بخونم ������������


یعنی نحوه خوندن درسنامه فیزیک برای کنکور با امتحان نهایی فرق داره؟
مثلا برای کنکور کتاب رو از اول میخونی ولی برای امتحان نهایی ازتهش؟
پ.ن:یکی از اشتباهاااااااااات من سال کنکورم این بود که بیشتر به امتحانا بها میدادم تا کنکور،،،،،شما اشتباه من رو تکرار نکن.
درسنامه بخون و تست بزن،،،،خود به خود براهردو اماده میشی،اگه هم نمیتونی از نهایی بگذری روز قبلش سوالات نهایی دوسال پیش رو حل کن و تمام
.......

----------


## asal_tf

تابستون دهمو یازدهمو تستی بخونید حتما بچه ها. گوشی و فضای مجازی و شیطنت و ... رو هم کنار بزارید حتماااا

----------


## asal_tf

عزیزم تابستونتو بشین یازدهمو تستی از اول تا آخر بخون. از مهر به بعد هم ازمون بده

----------


## Goliam

کسی هست با هم برا۱۴۰۱ بخونیم؟

----------


## Hisen

واقعا گزینه2 به شدت آزمون آشغالیه . 
به خصوص زیستش سوالای سم زیاد داره.

----------


## Parnianx

منابع تستی و آموزشیتون چی هست؟ مثلا زیست که اینهمه تغییر داشته ولی کتاب تستای بازار همش مال ۱۴۰۰ هست
نمیشه واقعا دوبار هزینه کرد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Doctormahdi

سلام دوستان
بنده هم میخوام کنکور 1401 تجربی رو شرکت کنم
توی تابستان باید دهم و یازدهم بسته بشه
و از مهر مطابق برنامه قلم چی دوازدهم خوانده بشه
پایه ضعیف تر از مهر تا دی 
و پایه قوی تر از بهمن مطالعه بشه

----------


## scorpion2020

بعد از یک سال پر پیچ و.... میتونم این توصیه ها رو به کنکوری های 1401 برای این تابستونشون بکنم:
1.همونطور که دوستمون گفت از الان به فکر دی و عید وجمع بندی نباشید وهمین سه ماهو فعلا بچسپید
2.زیست دهم ویازدهم حتما کامل تستی بخونید تا مهر ،می رسید حتما حدود 15 فصله که شما هر دو هفته سه فصل به نظرم میتونید بخونید که میشه 10 هفته حالا این 10 هفته میتونه کم وزیاد بشه 
شیمی:مسائل دهم ویازدهم کامل(استو،ترمو،سینتیک،محل  ل) با تست زنی درجه یک ببندید و و درکنارشم مفاهیمو به ترتیب بخونید ولی سعی کنید خیلی فصل به فصل پیش نرید مثلا اومده ساختار لوویس و نامگذاری رو چند تیکه کرده یا اصل افبا و جدول تناوبی رو هم همینطور. سعی کنید مفاهیم فصل 1و2 دهم و اوایل فصل1 یازدهمو با هم بخونید /شیمی الی یازدهم که تو هرسه فصل هست هم باهم یه بار بخونید چون تو کنکور شیمی الی باهم میدن واخر سرم میمونه مفاهیم فصل3 دهم
فیزیک:راحت میتونید کل دهم ویازدهمو با هرسطحی که هستید از روی همین کتابای باز(میکروپایه یا خیلی سبزپایه)مسلط بشید ،فقط صبوری کنید توی مباحث/از الان تا تیر فیزیک یازدهمو بخونید که امتحانشم دارید از 20 تیر تا شهریور (حدودا)دهم هم میتونید بخونید 
ریاضی:اصلا این تابستون سراغ تک پایه خوندن نرید و حتما کتابای جامعی بگیرید که موضوعی گفته (خیلی سبز ،مهروماهو.. هرکدوم راحت بودید فرقی ندااره):
مجموعه الگو دنباله/عبارت های جبری/تابع هر سه سال/مثلثات هر سه سال/ معادله نامعادله و..  تو این چهار ماه تا مهرماه این مباحثو بخونید کمر ریاضی رو شکوندید و راحت میرسید با تست زنی مفصل بخونید بعدش دستتون بازه توی دوازدهم روی حد ومشتق وکاربرد وقت بیشتری بزارید
بعد از اینا اگه باز وقت داشتید (برید سراغ حد یا شمارش واحتمال)
دروس عمومی وقت شد میگم .موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> بعد از یک سال پر پیچ و.... میتونم این توصیه ها رو به کنکوری های 1401 برای این تابستونشون بکنم:
> 1.همونطور که دوستمون گفت از الان به فکر دی و عید وجمع بندی نباشید وهمین سه ماهو فعلا بچسپید
> 2.زیست دهم ویازدهم حتما کامل تستی بخونید تا مهر ،می رسید حتما حدود 15 فصله که شما هر دو هفته سه فصل به نظرم میتونید بخونید که میشه 10 هفته حالا این 10 هفته میتونه کم وزیاد بشه 
> شیمی:مسائل دهم ویازدهم کامل(استو،ترمو،سینتیک،محل  ل) با تست زنی درجه یک ببندید و و درکنارشم مفاهیمو به ترتیب بخونید ولی سعی کنید خیلی فصل به فصل پیش نرید مثلا اومده ساختار لوویس و نامگذاری رو چند تیکه کرده یا اصل افبا و جدول تناوبی رو هم همینطور. سعی کنید مفاهیم فصل 1و2 دهم و اوایل فصل1 یازدهمو با هم بخونید /شیمی الی یازدهم که تو هرسه فصل هست هم باهم یه بار بخونید چون تو کنکور شیمی الی باهم میدن واخر سرم میمونه مفاهیم فصل3 دهم
> فیزیک:راحت میتونید کل دهم ویازدهمو با هرسطحی که هستید از روی همین کتابای باز(میکروپایه یا خیلی سبزپایه)مسلط بشید ،فقط صبوری کنید توی مباحث/از الان تا تیر فیزیک یازدهمو بخونید که امتحانشم دارید از 20 تیر تا شهریور (حدودا)دهم هم میتونید بخونید 
> ریاضی:اصلا این تابستون سراغ تک پایه خوندن نرید و حتما کتابای جامعی بگیرید که موضوعی گفته (خیلی سبز ،مهروماهو.. هرکدوم راحت بودید فرقی ندااره):
> مجموعه الگو دنباله/عبارت های جبری/تابع هر سه سال/مثلثات هر سه سال/ معادله نامعادله و..  تو این چهار ماه تا مهرماه این مباحثو بخونید کمر ریاضی رو شکوندید و راحت میرسید با تست زنی مفصل بخونید بعدش دستتون بازه توی دوازدهم روی حد ومشتق وکاربرد وقت بیشتری بزارید
> بعد از اینا اگه باز وقت داشتید (برید سراغ حد یا شمارش واحتمال)
> دروس عمومی وقت شد میگم .موفق باشید


*داداش اگه میشه یکم تو شیمی من رو راهنمایی کن تو نظام قدیم اسم فصول مشخص و علمی بود 
دوم دبیرستان : تاریخچه کشف اتم+ جدول تناوبی و رسم آرایش الکترونی و شیمی آلی و پیوندهای یونی و کووالانسی بود 
سوم دبیرستان فصل اولش استوکیومتری و واکنش نویسی بود فصل دومش ترمودینامیک شیمیایی بود فصل سومش محلولها 
پیش دانشگاهی هم : فصل اولش سینتیک شیمیایی فصل دومش تعادل شیمیایی فصل سوم اسید و باز و فصل چهارمش هم الکتروشیمی بود 
الآن اسامی فصول شیمی به دینی شبیه هست تا شیمی 
میشه بگید این مباحث تو کدوم فصل های شیمی نظام جدید هستن شیمی نظام جدید اینقدر شلخته است که کلا هر چی خوندم از کتب های قدیم خوندم  و نمیدونم این مباحث تو کدوم فصول شیمی نظام جدید اورده شدن*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *داداش اگه میشه یکم تو شیمی من رو راهنمایی کن تو نظام قدیم اسم فصول مشخص و علمی بود 
> دوم دبیرستان : تاریخچه کشف اتم+ جدول تناوبی و رسم آرایش الکترونی و شیمی آلی و پیوندهای یونی و کووالانسی بود 
> سوم دبیرستان فصل اولش استوکیومتری و واکنش نویسی بود فصل دومش ترمودینامیک شیمیایی بود فصل سومش محلولها 
> پیش دانشگاهی هم : فصل اولش سینتیک شیمیایی فصل دومش تعادل شیمیایی فصل سوم اسید و باز و فصل چهارمش هم الکتروشیمی بود 
> الآن اسامی فصول شیمی به دینی شبیه هست تا شیمی 
> میشه بگید این مباحث تو کدوم فصل های شیمی نظام جدید هستن شیمی نظام جدید اینقدر شلخته است که کلا هر چی خوندم از کتب های قدیم خوندم  و نمیدونم این مباحث تو کدوم فصول شیمی نظام جدید اورده شدن*


اتم ،ارایش الکترونی و جدول تناوبی فصل1 دهم و اوایل فصل1 یازدهم
استوکیومتریو موازنه:فصل2 دهم واواسط فصل1یازدهم
ترمو و سینتیک: فصل2 یازدهم(بدست اوردن انتالپی وامنش با روش دیگری در فصل4 دوازدهم هم اومده)
محلول:فصل3دهم
تعادل: یه مقداریش تو فصل1 دوازدهم گفته  وبقیشم فصل4 دوازدهم
اسید وباز:فصل1 دوازدهم
الکترو شیمی:فصل2دوازدهم
شیمی الی: تو هر سه سال هست :دهم مقداری در فصل3 /یازدهم :در هرسه فصل/دوازدهم:اواخر فصل4

----------


## unlucky

> سلام دوستان
> بنده هم میخوام کنکور 1401 تجربی رو شرکت کنم
> توی تابستان باید دهم و یازدهم بسته بشه
> و از مهر مطابق برنامه قلم چی دوازدهم خوانده بشه
> پایه ضعیف تر از مهر تا دی 
> و پایه قوی تر از بهمن مطالعه بشه


سلام عزیز. اینکه گفتید دهم و یازدهم باید خونده بشه توی تابستون رو باهاش موافقم. قلمچی به جز برنامش که از اول مهره. یه برنامه برای تابستون هم داره که دهم و یازدهم رو میبنده.  موافقی از همون استفاده کنیم ؟. ضمنا بنده هم شرایطم مثل شماست. خوشحال میشم توی این مدت تا تیر ۴۰۱ باهم در ارتباط باشیم و نظرات هم دیگه رو بپرسیم.

----------


## Doctormahdi

> سلام عزیز. اینکه گفتید دهم و یازدهم باید خونده بشه توی تابستون رو باهاش موافقم. قلمچی به جز برنامش که از اول مهره. یه برنامه برای تابستون هم داره که دهم و یازدهم رو میبنده.  موافقی از همون استفاده کنیم ؟. ضمنا بنده هم شرایطم مثل شماست. خوشحال میشم توی این مدت تا تیر ۴۰۱ باهم در ارتباط باشیم و نظرات هم دیگه رو بپرسیم.


بله برنامه بسیار خوبی برای جمع بندی پایه هست
همراه با بحث سنجش که با کیفیتی خوب پایه رو ببندیم و از مهر بیشتر تست کار کنیم 
از 18 تیر با تعیین سطح شروع میشه 
5 تا آزمون مبحثی داره تا اواخر شهریور
و 9 مهر جامع پایه رو میگیره
من هم خوشحال میشم از نظرات شما استفاده کنم
تا با موفقیت در رشته و دانشگاه هدفمون قبول بشیم

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## اسكار

> بعد از یک سال پر پیچ و.... میتونم این توصیه ها رو به کنکوری های 1401 برای این تابستونشون بکنم:
> 1.همونطور که دوستمون گفت از الان به فکر دی و عید وجمع بندی نباشید وهمین سه ماهو فعلا بچسپید
> 2.زیست دهم ویازدهم حتما کامل تستی بخونید تا مهر ،می رسید حتما حدود 15 فصله که شما هر دو هفته سه فصل به نظرم میتونید بخونید که میشه 10 هفته حالا این 10 هفته میتونه کم وزیاد بشه 
> شیمی:مسائل دهم ویازدهم کامل(استو،ترمو،سینتیک،محل  ل) با تست زنی درجه یک ببندید و و درکنارشم مفاهیمو به ترتیب بخونید ولی سعی کنید خیلی فصل به فصل پیش نرید مثلا اومده ساختار لوویس و نامگذاری رو چند تیکه کرده یا اصل افبا و جدول تناوبی رو هم همینطور. سعی کنید مفاهیم فصل 1و2 دهم و اوایل فصل1 یازدهمو با هم بخونید /شیمی الی یازدهم که تو هرسه فصل هست هم باهم یه بار بخونید چون تو کنکور شیمی الی باهم میدن واخر سرم میمونه مفاهیم فصل3 دهم
> فیزیک:راحت میتونید کل دهم ویازدهمو با هرسطحی که هستید از روی همین کتابای باز(میکروپایه یا خیلی سبزپایه)مسلط بشید ،فقط صبوری کنید توی مباحث/از الان تا تیر فیزیک یازدهمو بخونید که امتحانشم دارید از 20 تیر تا شهریور (حدودا)دهم هم میتونید بخونید 
> ریاضی:اصلا این تابستون سراغ تک پایه خوندن نرید و حتما کتابای جامعی بگیرید که موضوعی گفته (خیلی سبز ،مهروماهو.. هرکدوم راحت بودید فرقی ندااره):
> مجموعه الگو دنباله/عبارت های جبری/تابع هر سه سال/مثلثات هر سه سال/ معادله نامعادله و..  تو این چهار ماه تا مهرماه این مباحثو بخونید کمر ریاضی رو شکوندید و راحت میرسید با تست زنی مفصل بخونید بعدش دستتون بازه توی دوازدهم روی حد ومشتق وکاربرد وقت بیشتری بزارید
> بعد از اینا اگه باز وقت داشتید (برید سراغ حد یا شمارش واحتمال)
> دروس عمومی وقت شد میگم .موفق باشید


خيلي عالي بود لطفا دروس عمومي رو هم بگيد

----------


## scorpion2020

> خيلي عالي بود لطفا دروس عمومي رو هم بگيد


سلام دوست عزیز دارم سلامت وبهداشت میخونم که کار به شهریور نکشه بعد امتحان فردا حتما

----------

